

First Time seeing a Google search Error - ekm2
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=sedulous&oq=sedulous&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2903l4807l0l5228l8l8l0l1l1l0l156l779l2.5l7l0

======
leeHS
worked fine for me.

~~~
ekm2
I tried sedulou and sedulous in both classic and SSL Google and it did not
work

